# HTN Coding 401.0-401.1 or 401.9



## jlrentas (Oct 15, 2014)

Need help:

When you look in the ICD-9-CM book under 
401 (Essential Hypertension) it gives you a 4th digit code is required, .0 malignant (Severe high blood pressure; results in necrosis kidney retina; etc or .1 benign (mildly high blood pressure) and .9 (Unspecified ) when would 401.1 Benign hypertension be used over 401.9 Hypertension unspecified?

I know with ICD-10 this will all change


----------



## erjones147 (Oct 15, 2014)

The provider will actively state "Benign Hypertension" in his/her note. Otherwise, just use 401.9


----------



## cordelia (Oct 15, 2014)

I work for a hospital, so the physicians will state "Benign Essential Hypertension" or "Accelerated Hypertension". If they simply state "hypertension" we just use 401.9


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## midnightsun1369 (Oct 16, 2014)

My understanding is that Accelerated Hypertension codes to 401.0 (malignant), per the icd9 book.

there is a past post here also that refers to this, I just searched accelerated hypertension.

Also doing a google search the definition states that accelerated hypertension is also known as malignant. 

This is something that has confused me also.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 16, 2014)

Isnt it nice that once ICD-10 is implemented this will no longer be an issue!


----------

